

Ask HN: Who's Hiring... Students? - windsurfer

As a sub-thread for this post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759452  I would like to ask HNers if they know of any companies that are looking for future interns or co-op students. I'm sure a lot of students like myself are here lurking and learning from the great people here on HN, and would love to connect.
======
pwicks
It's too late for this summer, but if you are still a student next year, then
Google's Summer of Code is a great option. Mentoring organizations are usually
announced by mid-March (see timeline for this year here
[http://socghop.appspot.com/document/show/program/google/gsoc...](http://socghop.appspot.com/document/show/program/google/gsoc2009/timeline)).
For almost any interest, there is probably a mentoring organization that is
doing something you would be interested in (and if not, google also allows
applications for independent projects through their open-source programs
office). I've definitely learned as much, if not more, working on a project
through SoC as I did at an internship I had at a small software development
shop a couple of years ago. The pay is better too. The only downside is that
you might spend a lot of time alone, only contacting people through a mailing
list and/or irc channel.

~~~
paulgb
I've had this daydream lately of doing SoC or something like it while also
spending the summer travelling. (Not hardcore, always-on-the-move travelling,
just living around in a few interesting cities (or even other countries) for a
week or two at a time). I haven't looked very hard into whether this would be
possible. As someone who has done SoC, does it strike you as unrealistic?
(Issues of budget and potential distractions aside)

~~~
makmanalp
A friend of mine travelled through Europe while he did gsoc, staying at
friends' places mainly.

------
smanek
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759667>

We're looking for an intern who could help out with the front end of an
Android, iPhone, or Web App (we have all three, and an intern could choose the
area that most appeals to them). It would be nice if you have experience in
the area you'd like to work in; but it isn't necessary if you're a smart, well
rounded, guy-or-gal.

If you're interested, we can also teach you some Lisp and machine learning
stuff a bit down the line.

Our team is half in NYC and half in Cambridge, although geography isn't a deal
breaker.

Email me (address in profile) if you're interested.

------
arihelgason
Here at World on a Hanger in London - <http://www.worldonahanger.com> \- we're
looking for a rails or iphone hacker. Either intern or short-term contractor.
Get in touch, email address in profile.

You can work from our London office or remotely.

------
johngunderman
I would suggest we could start a thread like this once a year, maybe at the
beginning of the summer or whatnot. The reason I say this is that I am
extremely interested in the offers listed here, but I probably won't have time
'til next summer to actually apply for any of them. If I knew at the beginning
of the summer (or earlier) what offers were out there, I would be able to
apply to a lot more of these offers. Just a thought :).

~~~
stevejohnson
I agree that a repeat of this post would be much more helpful around February.
However, if the students are able to work remotely, then any time of the year
works fine.

------
mitalia
We were just discussing the need to post here to find the right kind of
student workers.

The Center for Biomedical Informatics at The Children's Hospital of
Philadelphia (<http://www.research.chop.edu/cbmi/>) is looking for some smart,
well-rounded student workers who could be here on co-op, part-time during the
school year, and potentially next summer as well.

Our group is pretty entrepreneurial in the sense that we actively encourage
people to develop projects on their own, using the right tool for the job.
This summer, we've been experimenting with iPhone development and GeoDjango
web app development to name just two areas.

More important than technical skills though, we're looking for people who are
passionate about technology and enjoy the experience of being in uncharted
territory, constantly learning new things. Biomedical interest or studies is
always a bonus, but not strictly required. If you're interested, send me an
email with your resume and a bit about yourself: italiam [at] email.chop.edu.

------
andymoe
We are looking for _junior_ people in SF. It is not a start up - it's
consulting work for existing and new clients at a small shop. Your CS degree
from CMU or whatever means nothing here if you can't talk to people. The lead
guy is really good and you would learn a lot. Email in profile - would be
happy pass info along. All the beer you can drink at the office.

~~~
andymoe
Also network engineers of all levels :)

------
icco
I've found that just about every company out there is hiring students. In most
companies eyes it's like getting cheap highly trained labor.

------
slvrspoon
my venture backed very early stage startup in cambridge is hiring students who
are great coders. email address in my profile.

~~~
kirubakaran
The "email:" text box you see is not publicly visible. You have to enter it in
the "about:" section. I wish pg mentioned this fact there. This has been
brought up many times. (Although, at least for HN, it is reasonable to expect
users to log out and view their profile page, to know how it appears to the
public)

------
taitems
The ADWEB Agency from Melbourne, Australia is seeking a Front End
Developer/Designer, proficient in HTML/CSS and Javascript, with an interest in
UI/UX. We have a strong past in hiring students, as the entire design team
(including myself) have begun our careers in placements.

------
jlm382
Indinero.com brought on two interns for the summer, one who we found from HN.
(he was awesome!) If you're a passionate coder, feel free to contact me. Email
address is in my profile.

------
lyime
Send me an email akshay@mugasha.com. Also check out <http://mugasha.com> if it
interests you.

~~~
fname
Haven't seen this site yet, very cool.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
In my humble opinion, "very cool" is a huge understatement. Very relevant to
my interests.

------
jreposa
My comment from the other post: We're hiring interns at the moment. Internet
marketing, designers and developers. Anyone that has a basic background and is
will to learn is considered.

<http://www.mybanktracker.com>

We're located in Brooklyn, NY Apply here: jobs@mybanktracker.com

------
miket
Diffbot is a seed-funded search startup, and we work out of the Stanford
campus. We're currently have openings for paid internships for local students
passionate about our products (info at <http://www.diffbot.com>) with interest
in machine learning. Drop us a line at jobs@diffbot.com !

------
sx
Pattern Insight is hiring both full time engineers and students/interns

We are a startup based in Mountain View, CA building next generation semi-
structured analysis and search platform

<http://patterninsight.com/about/careers.php>

------
shafqat
If you know solr/lucene and some python, we're definately interested here at
NewsCred. We're funded, generating revenues and have an awesome B2B product.
Email me and I'll send over details. Shafqat at newscred dot com.

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring student interns. We have three interns at the moment.
We are currently looking for engineering interns. Email jobs at academia.edu
if you are interested to learn more.

------
foobar2k
We're looking for interns at Heyzap (YC09), come and join us!
<http://www.heyzap.com/docs/jobs>

------
carterschonwald
on a related note, who's interested in hiring an undergrad for the summer or
year between completing undergrad and doing a math or cs theory phd?

------
indigoviolet
Facebook is. See <http://www.facebook.com/careers/>

------
terpua
If you are a passionate coder and love python, contact me. We are going after
sharepoint.

